# X6 problems



## BigC (Feb 16, 2021)

I have a 2015 X6, it’s been in the 3 times the last 3-4 months. Today they tell me the reason it wouldn’t start the other, which I thought was that it needed a battery because of below 0 temps. That it’s either the starter locked up or the motor ceased, car has been stressing me out. How can a 2015 with 41000 miles need a motor. I’m calling it a beautiful piece of junk. It’ll be up for sale when I get it back.


----------



## leejim (May 26, 2013)

What motor has it got ? Hope its not the 4 cyl thing that breaks Timming Chains ??


----------



## BigC (Feb 16, 2021)

No it was the V6, it’s gone now I sold it. The engine maxed out my warranty, so it was out of here.


----------

